# Slc. Hazel Boyd 'Elizabeth'



## Migrant13 (Dec 2, 2014)

A very reliable bloomer for me and the oldest Catt in my collection. The colors change as the flower ages making it even more interesting. Hope you enjoy this little fireball.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 2, 2014)

Gorgeous oldie!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 2, 2014)

Very lovely. I wish I wasn't so damn good at killing these minicatts.


----------



## troy (Dec 2, 2014)

Huh it does well in a dark pot? Thats a good thing, if you want it to triple in size fast grow it in wine corks in a clear pot


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice one!!!


----------



## troy (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 2, 2014)

troy said:


> Huh it does well in a dark pot? Thats a good thing, if you want it to triple in size fast grow it in wine corks in a clear pot



Tough finding a clear pot big enough to accommodate this one. I have divided it so many times and luckily it quickly fills up whatever bigger pot I can find for it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2014)

classic beauty


----------

